# Wormer



## crackerjackjack (Apr 5, 2009)

I really like organic things. I recently started using a new organic natural wormer on my chickens. It is put out by a company called Verm-XUSA. They also offer a wormer for Equine. Just like all other wormers, the package never says for donkeys. I want to know if anyone has every heard of it or if anyone uses it. Also, does anyone know of any all natural wormers that are effective and can be used on donkeys?


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Apr 5, 2009)

If its okay for horses, its okay for donkeys. They are so closely related that there isn't much that is okay for one but not the other, medically.

Personally, I distrust "natural" remedies... our drugs are natural in origin and work great, but many less-refined and less tested natural treatments aren't nearly as well thought out as the drugs are. The drugs are very safe, and I wouldn't hesitate to use them.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 6, 2009)

I would have to agree with what Nathan has said. I have known aof a few people who used "natural" wormers..only to find out it didnt do anything.


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 12, 2009)

I have to disagree. I am not sure about the wormer you are using, but a natural wormer in the goat world is made by Fias Co Farm and there are many have has used the herbal wormer only and had fecals done with great results. The herbal wormers worked better than the chemical wormers, which worms are not becoming resistant to. Note this is in goats and not horse, but at Fias Co Farm, they do sell a horse formula. In fact if you order from them make sure that you do get the horse formula.


----------

